

SCHED the Mighty SXSW Scheduler (or The App I Built In 5 Days) - gtmcknight
http://sched.org

======
jamesbritt
I know a few people from Phoenix who will be presenting at SXSW. I searched on
some names, and got no hits.

Is this handling just a sub-set of all of SXSW? Are names not searchable?

Oh, and is there source code one can glom? :)

It looks really sweet.

~~~
chime
I just added panelist info to the db. The search currently only searches the
event name and venues. I'll see if I can make it search panelists and the
detailed description without putting too much pressure on the tiny server.

~~~
chime
You can now search for specific panelists.

~~~
jamesbritt
Great, thank you very much.

------
clay
This is brilliant. This will be really handy for me, thanks.

------
dfranke
What's SXSW? When I read "scheduler" I started trying to parse it as a locking
scheme. "Shared eXclusive Shared Write? WTF does that mean?"

------
alaskamiller
the user/pass nag thing is kind of annoying but this is a very cool
implementation of a quick and simple scheduling app.

in fact, use the berkeley schedule for the data backend and i would switch to
using this over the other hacked together schedulers available.

ps. i <3 hypem

~~~
chime
I just disabled the alert that said "Please enter a username and password
above first" when you clicked on an event without logging in. Now it just
shows the event details.

The signup process is extremely simple. Type in a username, enter a password
and it creates an account. I'm the first one to complain about needless
signups but to make your own schedule and have it printable in a decent
format, signing up is pretty much the best solution.

I just setup iCal export for your selected sched.org events. My username is
'chirag' so my schedule will be <http://sched.org/sxsw2008/chirag> and iCal
URL will be <http://sched.org/sxsw2008/chirag.ical>

If you use Google Calendar, you can import this directly.

This is a very specific tool with a narrow market/target-audience and not
meant to replace anything general like Google Calendar or Eventful.

~~~
alaskamiller
As for usage, what I meant was at Berkeley a student made a homebrew app to
help organize class schedules.

This is the database: <http://schedule.berkeley.edu/>

This is the app: <http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~amanb/makeSched/>

Your app is the perfect interface if it can hook into the Berkeley schedule
database.

